# Fat Mountaingoat's KBG Journal



## bellts02 (Apr 16, 2018)

So I decided to do a spring reno (2017, not 2016) on my 2500ish sq ft front yard last year with 100% kentucky bluegrass. Long story short, things were going well, then the weeds came. I sprayed with weed b gone several times but it didn't kill off many of the weeds. In fall things looked better as weeds went dormant. However, this spring things are looking great. Hardly a weed has shown its ugly little stalk, and those that have ive hand weeded. Here are some pics from the reno.


----------



## bellts02 (Apr 16, 2018)

These are pics from about 21 days to 90 days past seed down.


----------



## bellts02 (Apr 16, 2018)

This is a fall pic shortly before Halloween.


----------



## bellts02 (Apr 16, 2018)

Now the May 18 pics. That is a 3" HOC. I use a toro roller on a 21" mower, and i mow double thick stripes (thanks lawncarenut).


----------



## bellts02 (Apr 16, 2018)

I still have a few thin spots to work on. Im hoping the grass fills in this spring. If not ill be throwing down some more seed this fall.

So if you want to try a spring reno, its possible, but requires more patience, and (for me) a whole summer of looking at a lawn full of weeds.


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

Looks good! glad to see a successful spring reno. what type of KBG did you seed?


----------



## bellts02 (Apr 16, 2018)

This spring ive applied milorganite 3 times at 1lb N per 1000 ft2 at 2-3 week intervals. No weed killer or preemergent. Im trying to avoid chemicals if i can from here on out.


----------



## bellts02 (Apr 16, 2018)

So i can't remeber the types other than merritt (sp?). Its 25% of 4 types mixed by a local turf company. Ill find out and post.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It looks nice. Keep feeding it and it should spread to fill those holes. Spring Reno are harder, but possible.


----------



## bellts02 (Apr 16, 2018)

g-man said:


> It looks nice. Keep feeding it and it should spread to fill those holes. Spring Reno are harder, but possible.


Thanks. Yes, it was a challenge.


----------



## bellts02 (Apr 16, 2018)

OnyxsLawn said:


> Looks good! glad to see a successful spring reno. what type of KBG did you seed?


Thanks. The kbg is gateway/rockstar/diva.


----------



## bellts02 (Apr 16, 2018)

Layin down some stripes. Ill be applying a treatment to the powdery mildew damaged area under the tree this week. More to follow.


----------



## bellts02 (Apr 16, 2018)

Ive tried to stay away from chemicals. Ive hand picked most of my weeds, but i had to break down and spot spray with weed b gon this weekend just to get things under control. Ive dropped 3lbs of N so far this year via milorganite, applying 1lb x 3 apps.


----------



## bellts02 (Apr 16, 2018)

HOC is 3.75 in...ill maintain that through summer.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Those stripes looks great.


----------



## bellts02 (Apr 16, 2018)

g-man said:


> Those stripes looks great.


Thanks. I hit em with a couple of passes. Showing off for the 4th.


----------



## bellts02 (Apr 16, 2018)

Im thinking about reel mowing this next year, but im not sure if i can grow the grass thick enough with so much shade. I think it might look too thin if i cut at 1".


----------



## bellts02 (Apr 16, 2018)

Backyard is looking good too after quite a bit if rain.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Very nice :thumbup: I hand-pull weeds also, this year not as much appearing as last.


----------



## bellts02 (Apr 16, 2018)

Powhatan said:


> Very nice :thumbup: I hand-pull weeds also, this year not as much appearing as last.


Thats good to hear. Plus if you keep up with it its really not that much work. Yes, it helps to have an established lawn.


----------



## bellts02 (Apr 16, 2018)

I have what i believe is a powdery mildew problem that has contributed to a thin patch in the lawn. Read an article that said 10% milk/water solution may be a successful treatment, so i applied some today. Will post any progress.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

At what rate will you apply the milk?


----------



## bellts02 (Apr 16, 2018)

I covered about 65 sq ft with 10 cups. The article didnt say how much to spray.


----------



## bellts02 (Apr 16, 2018)

It might be hard to tell from the pic but im battling 4 issues: 1) the area wahes our easily since it's on a hill, making seeding difficult. 2) its shady 3) powdery mildew damaged some of the good growth i had this spring 4) tree roots/grass competition? Im thinking about just watering that area like crazy to get the grass to spread, but it might promote more PM. Thoughts?


----------



## bellts02 (Apr 16, 2018)

Before


After


----------



## bellts02 (Apr 16, 2018)

Update on the powdery mildew - it looks like the one milk application worked. The grass is healthier now (no signs of PM) and appears to be filling in. This is about 3 weeks post-app.


----------



## bellts02 (Apr 16, 2018)

Didnt realize how much crabgrass i had until i applied tenacity. Looks like its working.


----------



## bellts02 (Apr 16, 2018)

Looking fwd to getting out and mowing the la.......


----------



## bellts02 (Apr 16, 2018)




----------

